# Keeping bait fresh overnight



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

I usually go fishing early in the morning and I hate spending half my morning throwing the castnet and catching barely anything.. I fish in the surf so I usually use cut mullet, ladyfish jus cut bait in general.. I have plenty of ice chests an freezer space so wat is the best way to keep these bait fish fresh overnight without draining them of all their blood an juices the bigger fish bite?? Any tips will help. Thanks.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

If using cut bait, I would simple throw your mullet, ladyfish, etc. in a ice chest with plenty of ice, and allowing it to drain so it doesn't build up water. Just like fresh fish in a fish market. I had a game warden tell me that this works great for shad which are difficult to keep alive. He said this is better than half dead fish kept in a livewell or bait bucket.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Just keep them alive all together. Big ice chest and a few aerators. If thats not possible dont freeze them all the way ,just a little ice and leave them on top of it like the markets.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

fill a good cooler half way with ice. take a good thick towel and get it damp and then ring it out. lay the towel out on the ice and then put your bain on top of the towel and keep the cooler closed....


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

dry ice. we put dry ice on the bottom of our cooler and regular ice on top. bag bait if possible.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Rock salt and ice water. Keeps it very cold but does not freeze it. I think Sea Salt will work also. but cost a lot nowdays because people are buying it to cook with. Just do not put your beer in there with the bait.


If you want to keep bait fresh more then a couple of days will need to freeze it. Best to brine salt it when freezing. I perfer not to do this, but have fished with many people that are very good at keeping froozen bait fresh by doing so.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

cut it up, wash it all real good and dry it off with old towel or paper towels and put it in bagees on ice. It will stay good for 3-4 days like that. As long as it stays cold and dry.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Fresh dead at the bait store?


----------

